# petsmart mossballs?



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Anybody purchase a mossball from petsmart? Are they real? My LFS doesnt carry them so i was considering purchasing some from petsmart but i dont want to spend $8 each if its a golfball with moss on it or something..... How about the prepackaged variety by fluval?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The ones in the cups at petsmart are real. I have never got one from petsmart. But they are the same things. The fluval ones are fake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok. Good to know. I saw them online & those tiny pics are hard to tell. Thanx.


----------



## trichter (Jul 27, 2014)

I just bought mine at Petsmart and it was real


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

I got a moss ball from Petsmart, it was real but had a lot of hitch hikers (copepods) in it.


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

are the copepods bad? i read somewhere else that they arnt and some fish enjoy eating them.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not sure they are copepods. I have gotten a lot of moss balls and have never seen anything living inside them. Laser, are you sure they werent like fry or something from your tank? Even if they were some micro organisms, the fish will eat them and most likely will not have a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

My betta likes munching on them through out the day :3 but controlling their population with regular water changes is important. They play a good role in help keeping balance in a tank, providing your fish with live food and such.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Im not sure they are copepods. I have gotten a lot of moss balls and have never seen anything living inside them. Laser, are you sure they werent like fry or something from your tank? Even if they were some micro organisms, the fish will eat them and most likely will not have a problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm 95% sure they were copepods. I put the moss ball in a half gallon quarantine tank (yeah I quarantined a plant lol) because it came from an established tank from the store. At night, when they are most active I could see them darting back and forth across the surface of the tank. After researching I found they are pretty much a harmless tasty snack. I would have freaked out if they were fry o.o! A lot of things can hitch hike on marimos.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh you didnt get it from one of the cups? That makes more sense now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

No, this one specifically was not from a cup


----------



## kittywolf13 (Aug 13, 2014)

Laserflair62 said:


> My betta likes munching on them through out the day :3 but controlling their population with regular water changes is important. They play a good role in help keeping balance in a tank, providing your fish with live food and such.


thanks so much!  now i know if it ever happens to me to not worry about it too much.


----------



## tropicalkass (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought mine at petco, (we have friends that work there) Petco and Petsmart Moss balls in the containers are real. We bought ours while first setting up the tank and there awesome! And that was about a year ago and there still living and growing. Our Blue crayfish liked to move it around with him haha.


----------

